# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  du lịch 2013 cùng công ty du lich trực tuyến

## anbang89

Đi du xuân, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, nghỉ hè, tuần trang mật...hãy lên kế hoạch đi du lịch cùng du lịch trực tuyến. Các điểm du lịch nóng trong năm 2013 là:

1.Du lịch Nha Trang:

Biển Nha Trang luôn là một địa điểm ưa thích của khách du lịch trong kỳ nghỉ, trang mật...Sở hữu luồng khí hậu nhiệt đới chịu ảnh hưởng của đại dương vì thế nơi đây rất mát mẻ mặc dù ngoài Bắc đang rét lạnh. Hơn nữa nơi đây không bao giờ có bão vì bảo vệ nha trang có rất nhiều đảo lớn nhỏ bao quanh. Và chính những hòn đảo này chính là điểm nhấn chính cho du khách khi đi du lịch tại nha trang.

2. Du lịch Phú Quốc:

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo nằm ở phía Nam Việt Nam. Nơi đây vẫn rất còn hoang sơ do ít bị con người khai thác. Cho nên đây là một trong những danh lam thắng cảnh của Việt Nam. Những cặp tình nhân đến đây để chụp ảnh lưu niệm, bãi cát trắng trải dài cùng với hàng dừa xanh. Đối với những người muốn xa chốn thành thị ồn ào thì đây chính là nơi thiên đường để nghỉ dưỡng.

3. Du lịch Đà Lạt:

Đà lạt thành phố của sương mù, của mộng mơ và những bài hát trữ tình. Nói đến Đà Lạt không thể không nói đến khí hậu nơi đây, nằm ở độ cao 1500m so với mực nước biển nên thời tiết trên đây rất dễ chịu. Quanh năm nhiệt độ trung bình chỉ ở khoảng 17oC. Do thời tiết lạnh nên sáng sớm ở Đà lạt thường có những đợt sương mù bao phủ cả thành phố càng làm thêm chất mộng mơ cho nơi đây. Đồi thông hai mộ, hồ Tuyền Lâm, chợ Đà Lạt ... là những danh lam thắng cảnh tại thành phố trên cao nghuyên này.Hãy vào website *dulichtructuyen.net* của chúng tôi để các bạn có thể biết thêm lịch trình tour cũng như giá tour nơi đây.

4. Du lịch Mũi Né:
Mũi Né là một địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng ở Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận. Nói đến Mũi Né chúng ta có thể biết đến những dải cồn cát cao bao quanh bờ biển.Tại đây các bạn có thể chơi các môn thể thao như lướt ván, lướt sóng, lặn xuống biển ngắm san hô hay ăn những món ăn thơm ngon của vùng biển này.

Bên cạnh các tour du lịch trong nước Công ty du lịch trực tuyến còn có các tour du lịch nước ngoài như Thái lan, Campuchia, MaCao, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản...Các bạn có thể vào website *dulichtructuyen.net* để nắm bắt được lộ trình cũng như phải chuẩn bị những gì trước khi đi du lịch ở nước ngoài.

Một số bài tham khảo về du lịch Thái Lan, du lịch Campuchia, Du lịch Singapore...

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG MẠI DU LỊCH TRỰC TUYẾN*
*Địa chỉ:* 1171 Phan Văn Trị, F10, Quận Gò Vấp, Tp Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam
*Điện thoại:* (+84) 08 38942313
*Fax:* (+84) 08 6295 8382
*Website: dulichtructuyen.net*  - Email: info@dulichtructuyen.net

----------

